# Need advice: Hamstring Nerve Pain



## spidersam (May 6, 2019)

I’ve been going to PT for a strained hamstring for four weeks. It has helped get my leg from waist height up to head height (prior to injury, I was doing side splits). I still get a nerve pain however that’s like a “hump” that I have to get over before it stops hurting, I feel the stretch, and then I can stretch a little deeper. My PT couldn’t really explain it and I was left unanswered. Has anyone experienced the “pain hump” before? Also, it seems the pain has moved from behind knee to up the tendon a little bit. I’m concerned that it is going to be long term. Thanks!


----------



## dvcochran (May 9, 2019)

Sounds a little like the dreaded sciatica. For me, several factors can exacerbate it, like temperature, weather, exhaustion, age, etc... Usually it will stretch easier in the morning when I am very relaxed vs. the end of the day. I do thinks sports cremes help with muscles and pain. Not sure about specific nerve pain. It could be the bodies protection system in a mild state of overdrive. Hopefully after a time is will relax back into its former state.


----------



## spidersam (May 10, 2019)

dvcochran said:


> Sounds a little like the dreaded sciatica. For me, several factors can exacerbate it, like temperature, weather, exhaustion, age, etc... Usually it will stretch easier in the morning when I am very relaxed vs. the end of the day. I do thinks sports cremes help with muscles and pain. Not sure about specific nerve pain. It could be the bodies protection system in a mild state of overdrive. Hopefully after a time is will relax back into its former state.



No!!! I’ve heard terrible things. I’m only in my 20s, could it be??  Is sciatica a permanent thing or does it go away?


----------



## dvcochran (May 10, 2019)

spidersam said:


> No!!! I’ve heard terrible things. I’m only in my 20s, could it be??  Is sciatica a permanent thing or does it go away?


Don't let me plant an bad seed. I have no way of knowing what is wrong. Nor can I say if sciatica is permanent. For me it is a chronic condition. But it comes and goes.


----------



## JR 137 (May 11, 2019)

The sciatic nerve runs from the lumbar spine, through the butt cheek, down the back of the thigh, to the outside of the lower leg, and down to the foot. Muscle tightness anywhere along that line can cause pain along the rest of the nerve. Other things can as well, but most commonly in younger people, especially younger active people, it’s caused by muscle tightness.  

Sciatica is kind of a catch-all phrase and has very negative connotations. It’s typically not that long-term nagging thing old people constantly complain about.

I’ve seen it in athletes quite a bit. Most often caused by glute tightness. Piriformis tightness too. The nerve runs right through the gluteus muscles; if they’re too tight, they squeeze on the nerve and cause pain along it. I’ve treated that with heat and stretching with pretty successful results.

Talk to your PT. He/she’s the one treating you. All we know is what you’re typing. It’s quite possible it’s not sciatic pain too. Could be myofascial, could be hamstring strain, could be a lot of things.


----------

